# PawPaws Tube Shooter



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

This is my first review but I feel this is one shooter ya really need to try out, it`s Perry`s Tube Shooter as he calls it and it`s one fun little sling, he calls it a BB shooter but I`ve been shootin it all day and I`ve used everything up to 7/16 steel but what I like shootin most with it is 5/16 steel, it really throws em. Those of you familiar with his work know his stuff is top notch and this little guy is no exception, a real quality piece. Being a PF shooter I find myself gripping it and shooting it like a PF and it works for me. If ya never shot one of these ya gotta get one, lotsa fun, Thanks Perry


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Sweet little shooter! :wub:


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Man, i like that! Perry makes awesome stuff ! I am proud owner of two of his great shooters


----------



## funkysod (May 2, 2013)

Looks like a fun shooter!


----------



## Skillet (Apr 19, 2013)

It looks great! I've been wanting to try that style of shooter myself. Happy shooting!


----------

